# فواحه العود المطورة فواحه الضيافه جهاز فقاعات الصابون برجكتر الحفلات



## جورى2010 (8 مايو 2012)

للطلب 0591871794

مرحبا بكم متجر جورى 2010

حياكم الله

يشرفني زيارتكم لمتجري

متجر جوري 2010

تسليم يد بيد في مكه وجده والطائف والمدينه وينبع وتبوك والرياض والدمام والخبر والاحساء وباقي المناطق بالشحن بعد تحويل المبلغ 


فواحه العود المطورة







فواحه الضيافه






جهاز فقاعات الصابون






برجكتر الحفلات





نافورة الشوكلاته استيل ضمان سنتين









نافورة شوكلاته استيل ضمان ثلاث سنوات





نافورة شوكلاته المختلطه استيل ضمان سنتين






نافورة العصير بلاستيك ضمان سنتين





نافورة العصير استيل ضمان سنتين


----------



## جورى2010 (8 مايو 2012)

*رد: فواحه العود المطورة فواحه الضيافه جهاز فقاعات الصابون برجكتر الحفلات*

حيااااااااااااااااااااكم


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (8 مايو 2012)

*رد: فواحه العود المطورة فواحه الضيافه جهاز فقاعات الصابون برجكتر الحفلات*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## &حنين الذكريات& (9 مايو 2012)

*رد: فواحه العود المطورة فواحه الضيافه جهاز فقاعات الصابون برجكتر الحفلات*

ماشاء الله

بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## ام عبدالملك (9 مايو 2012)

*رد: فواحه العود المطورة فواحه الضيافه جهاز فقاعات الصابون برجكتر الحفلات*

جوري ماذكرتي الاسعار بكم نافوره الشوكلاته. والعصير 
موفقه غلاي


----------



## جورى2010 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: فواحه العود المطورة فواحه الضيافه جهاز فقاعات الصابون برجكتر الحفلات*

حيااااااااااااااااكم


----------



## جورى2010 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: فواحه العود المطورة فواحه الضيافه جهاز فقاعات الصابون برجكتر الحفلات*

متجر جورى2010

متجدد ومتكامل

ويناسب لكل احتياجات المرأه العصريه

BBM:5361B613

http://gorry2010.com/shop


موقعي في الاستقرام jorry2010

تسليم يد بيد في مكه وجده والطائف والمدينه وينبع وتبوك والرياض والدمام والخبر والاحساء وباقي المناطق بالشحن بعد تحويل المبلغ 


للطلب الاتصال او الواتس اب 0591871794


----------

